# Pantheon Suggestions?



## Shawn Carman (Feb 28, 2007)

Hello all!

I am getting ready to kick off a Burning Sky campaign this weekend (assuming everything goes as planned, of course!) and I am looking for suggestions as to what pantheon could be ported into the mini-setting.  I am not defining the campaign world outside of the game, per se, but just focusing on what the players are doing there in the peninsual of pain.  I briefly considered the Scarred Lands pantheon, but I might want to run a SL game in the future so I'm not going with them.  I've also considered brewing up my onw, but since I don't know a lot about the pantheons from FR, Greyhawk, or Eberron, I thought I'd see if someone had a recommendation or opinion that might be helpful.

Thanks!


----------



## Primitive Screwhead (Feb 28, 2007)

I would recommend going with what-ever you are used to. If you are slipping this int a world setting without letting the characters out-side of this little corner of the world, then its no problem.

 Personally I am using Eberron, and have set the campaign a couple of years before Lazhaar left Sarlona....I just got Secrets of Sarlona and am amazed at how well the campaign fits into the published history!

 I plan on writing a post here with the details I tweak to get the campaign to fit into Eberron, but that comes after I squeak time to write a review


----------



## RangerWickett (Feb 28, 2007)

The setting idea I originally based it on had a pantheon of 9 deities. They're sort of implicit in the saga, but not at all required.

Vona, the discoverer. Portrayed as a sun, his light illuminates the unknown, effectively creating the world out of shadows. He 'discovered' the other gods, his four sons and four daughters.

Vanessi, goddess of capricious nature, independence, and strength. Provides the blessing of free will to mortals.

Mishados, goddess of love, healing, and the moon. A classic feminine mystique goddess.

Annad, goddess of beasts, forests, and fields. Good for a druid.

Kelida Taryaver, goddess of survival against struggle, patience, knowledge, and night. A nocturnal Athena.

Churdoh, god of the cycle of nature, life and death. Said to ensure that no two creatures ever die the same death.

Lanter Vargasso, god of dangers, such as storms, oceans, and great journeys.

Bresseth, god of soldiers and patron of primal manly urges. Has an affinity for earth and fire elements.

Kelida Shaal, god of sorcery, pilgrimages, and the day. Twin brother of Kelida Taryaver.

Plus there are countless minor divinities, many of them perhaps simply celestial messengers or animist spirits.


On the other hand, there is the Angelican Church, a monotheistic religion. The Order of the Aquiline Cross is a sect of the Angelicans, and they take some of their imagery from Mishados, as well as her focus on healing.

Just thought that might be interesting.


----------



## EditorBFG (Feb 28, 2007)

Since you're in this thread, RangerWickett, I wanted to mention that I had toyed around with the idea of using the four elemental spirits from the Player's Guide – the Tidereaver Kraken, the Worldshaper Worm, the Flamebringer Dragon, and the Stormchaser Eagle - as deities, specifically Torrent worshipping Tidereaver Kraken. Would that be appropriate for the game or not fit whatever role these spirits have in the setting?


----------



## RangerWickett (Feb 28, 2007)

Yeah, it could fit.


----------



## Shawn Carman (Mar 1, 2007)

RangerWickett said:
			
		

> The setting idea I originally based it on had a pantheon of 9 deities. They're sort of implicit in the saga, but not at all required.




Neat!  Thanks for posting this.

Do these gods have particular alignments and domains, or do you prefer a "take what seems right" approach?


----------



## RangerWickett (Mar 1, 2007)

My personal play style is not really classically D&D. Alignments are not something I typically worry about. Hell, I usually toss the entire cleric spell list to wizards and sorcerers, and let a wizard be a cloistered priest, or a sorcerer be a divine emissary, or whatever else seems cool.


----------



## amethal (Apr 5, 2007)

RangerWickett said:
			
		

> My personal play style is not really classically D&D. Alignments are not something I typically worry about.



So I'm guessing I could ditch alignment and not have too many problems with WotBS?

Always wanted to try a campaign without alignment.

There are a couple of devils so far, but they don't have to be Evil to be _evil_. Ironically, its the lantern archon which is giving me the most issues; it loses a lot of its impact if it isn't Good.


----------

